
The Pencil iPad Stand - timr
http://www.geeky-gadgets.com/the-pencil-ipad-stand-07-07-2010/
======
unwind
"The metal connectors that hold the eraser to the pencil [...]"

That'd be the <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferrule>. An awesome word.

------
peter_severin
Here's a quick iPad stand solution proposed by Russians: [http://san-teh-
nik.ru/2010/07/01/ivantuz-santekhnika-na-sluz...](http://san-teh-
nik.ru/2010/07/01/ivantuz-santekhnika-na-sluzhbe-vysokikh-tekhnologijj.html)

Sorry, just couldn't resist.

~~~
fuzzythinker
I upvoted you since I got a good laugh, but it's actually a much slower
solution than most stands in terms of "construction" and usage -- you have to
spend time finding that special sized plunger and it every time you use it,
you have to turn you ipad face down, use force to stick the plunger to the
ipad, and unsticking it seems to be an even harder operation.

------
hazmattron
I feel like you'd have to buy really nice pencils and rubber bands to match
the general aesthetic of the iPad.

------
mkramlich
they cut down trees to get wood to make pencils to make a DIY stand for an
iPad which can be used to read books so no paper is used which would have come
from cutting down trees to ....

gotta love modern technology! :)

------
invisible
An alternative to standing it on the metal ferrule of the pencil is to wrap
another two rubber bands around those a couple of times to form a rubbery
"pad." (6 pencils and 6 rubber bands.)

------
diN0bot
it's probably better NOT to sharpen the pencils :-)

------
jrnkntl
I just use this: <http://blog.shrt.nl/zero-cost-ipad-dock>

